# 1965 Suburban 91725630



## Ceej (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm trying to get this tractor up and running again. I am needing a carburator. Living in Alaska, I'm having a hard time finding parts. I also need a gas tank if anyone knows of any. I have looked on Ebay for both, even ordered a tank, but it wasn't the right one. This poor tractor has been neglected. She was a go-getter when I had it running. Hydraulic blade lift added at one point. I've plowed a lot of snow with it.

Anyway, I hate to sell it but if I can't find the parts no need to have her waste away anymore than she is. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

You don't need a carburetor for the tractor, you need one for the engine. It looks as though it is a Kohler engine but to find the right carburetor you need the model and serial number from the engine. If you find that and post it someone might be able to help. It has been years since I worked on an engine like that but I think there should be an identification plate riveted to the side of the air cowling.


----------



## Ceej (Oct 2, 2015)

Here are all the numbers I could find for locating the right carburetor for the engine. 

Tractor model# 917-25630
Series#5353

Engine# 143-602022
Serial# 1036E


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Owners manual-
http://www.searstractormanuals.com/manuals/91725630.pdf

Engine is a Tecumseh HH-120-120107C
36th day of a year ending in 1.


----------



## Ceej (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks Bill! Your information was helpful. I thought it was a Tecumseh, but wasn't positive. I'm not the mechanic on my tractors. I'm the one that gets to ask the questions and dig for info. lol I love these lil babies. Unfortunately, every year they get older and parts get harder to come by. ANY info is appreciated. I have already printed out the manual for the Suburban, I thought that day was exciting! But it has no fuel tank# or carburetor#. 

I also have a Craftsman 16hp SS-Twin. Pictured below..
Engine BF MS-2833D Onan
Serial# 0753107924
I couldn't find the manual for this one. She is running at the moment. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I didn't find a manual for the 1st one without the Sears 917.xxxxx number.
Possibly there's a "correct" manual out there?
I could send a link to 1 of 4 SS 16 manuals I have, but let's see if the correct one is available first.

I think you'll find the tank & carb as part of the engine assembly.
You might Google the engine model#'s and see if something comes up.

You might have better responses if you posted your questions in the Craftsman section of the forum.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

If you can take a picture of your tank I'll take one of my tank. The tank I've got is from a smaller Sears but it may work. I've also got a more generic plastic tank. I'll take some photos when the sun comes up. It's 5:00AM right now.


----------



## Ceej (Oct 2, 2015)

The 16 hp #91725882 Ser#5899. I forgot to add that. I didn't realize they had a Craftsman section. I'll check it out. Thanks.


Tom, the tank for the Suburban is 10"L x 6"w x5"d.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

That type tank is strap mounted. Mine is from the smaller tractor of the day and it mounts with studs attached to the bottom of the tank. I have two tanks. The steel one is the sears tractor tank and measures 10 X 5.5 X 4.5. The four-bolt mounting pattern measures 2.75 X 5.75. Seems to be in good shape.
The plastic one is a Tecumseh factory tank and is bracket mounted as you can see, similar in size to the other. You're welcome to either. You'll need to do a little adaptation but they're perfectly usable. Let me know. You can have them for shipping.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

Ceej I got your private message and responded. I'm not sure it went correctly because after I hit the "send" button it disappeared into the vacuum of space and I can't locate a record of it ever existing.
I see that you say you need a carb for the tractor. I also see the numbers in a previous post. Let me ask around. I know a couple of collectors. One of them has a acre of old Sears tractors. He may be able to help.


----------



## Ceej (Oct 2, 2015)

That would be awesome Tom.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Ghost74 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi how are you there Mahindra tractors are the best B275 ideal for 60 acre farm


----------



## Ghost74 (Oct 28, 2015)

Ceej said:


> I'm trying to get this tractor up and running again. I am needing a carburator. Living in Alaska, I'm having a hard time finding parts. I also need a gas tank if anyone knows of any. I have looked on Ebay for both, even ordered a tank, but it wasn't the right one. This poor tractor has been neglected. She was a go-getter when I had it running. Hydraulic blade lift added at one point. I've plowed a lot of snow with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Farming in USA is good if done with interest and dedication John Deere tractors they choose or Mahindra B-275 I would opt for Mahindra B-275 love driving non power steering tractors


----------

